# At last a challenge to Big Pat



## BJH (3 Jun 2013)

So our own Mr Cookson appears to have thrown his hat in the ring for leadership of he UCI.

So what's his chances then ?


----------



## Slaav (3 Jun 2013)

I don't really understand why phat Pat has so much traction but I guess it is not much different from Sports management/governance across the board?

Think that gravy train; FIFA? Or Olympics? 

We are truly bu66ered.....


----------



## oldroadman (3 Jun 2013)

A good challenge, he needs plenty of support. His record at BC is excellent, taling the president's job of an organisation that was dying on it's feet and moving to where it is today. He's a decent man and fair minded, so here's hoping that he will get a fair shot. Notice PM has said he's OK with a "clean" campaign. We shall see.
A UCI with Brian Cookson at the helm has simply got to be a better alternative than the existing management. Hopefully he can shift Verbruggen and his influenec out of the way too. From reports it sounds like the IOC like Cookson, and they can probably help him a lot in getting the countries to line their votes up for him.


----------



## BJH (3 Jun 2013)

I would love to think so but I really believe that this election will simply demonstrate just how bad the UCI really is, 

Gravy trains for a select group and Pat is an insider waiting for his next move to the IOC when Hein has troughed enough


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2013)

BJH said:


> I would love to think so but I really believe that this election will simply demonstrate just how bad the UCI really is,
> 
> Gravy trains for a select group and Pat is an insider waiting for his next move to the IOC when Hein has troughed enough


Isn't Fat Pat barred from the IOC after being busted for riding under a false name in South Africa during apartheid and flouting the sporting sanctions?
You really couldn't make it up!


----------



## oldroadman (4 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> Isn't Fat Pat barred from the IOC after being busted for riding under a false name in South Africa during apartheid and flouting the sporting sanctions?
> You really couldn't make it up!


 
Look them up on google, PMcQ is there and has been a member since 2010. HV is an "honorary" member. So you really could make it up!
Mind, Sepp Blatter is in there as well, and there is a list of former members. The numbers expelled for corruption (at least gettig caught at it) are most revealing.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2013)

It's getting a bit confusing this. Should we keep this thread or ask to merge it with this one

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trust-the-irish.128208/

And change the tilte to one which is more Phat like?


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Look them up on google, PMcQ is there and has been a member since 2010. HV is an "honorary" member. So you really could make it up!
> Mind, Sepp Blatter is in there as well, and there is a list of former members. The numbers expelled for corruption (at least gettig caught at it) are most revealing.


I stand corrected. One would assume that having been barred from taking apart in the Montreal Olympics for sanction busting would disqualify you from becoming an IOC member!


----------



## oldroadman (4 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> I stand corrected. One would assume that having been barred from taking apart in the Montreal Olympics for sanction busting would disqualify you from becoming an IOC member!


Seemingly not, all has been clearly been forgiven.
Moral, when a gravy train stops at the station, step aboard and head for first class!


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Jun 2013)

Pat talks of a clean competition, but I bet his "dark forces" are already hard at work digging dirt and getting ready for an epic slagging session.....


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> Pat talks of a clean competition, but I bet his "dark forces" are already hard at work digging dirt and getting ready for an epic slagging session.....


...by clean, Fat Pat means that he's hoping that Cookson won't bring up the dirt and dodgy deals in his closet.


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Jun 2013)

Yeah but you know what they say...no good deed goes unpunished. I fully expect Fat Pat to go negative once (and if) it becomes clear he's going to lose. I also expect a lot of dodgy back room deals will be done by Pat and his cronies to secure votes, much like the other bastions of sporting honesty, the IOC and FIFA.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2013)

It begins if this link is to be believed

http://s4.skins.net/misc/NFs_Presidents_UCI_elections_4_3_6_2013.pdf

So he's claiming Cookson is a stalking horse for Walkiewicz. He's a real piece of work. It's not going to be easy to prise his paws off the UCI.


----------



## thom (4 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> It begins if this link is to be believed
> 
> http://s4.skins.net/misc/NFs_Presidents_UCI_elections_4_3_6_2013.pdf
> 
> So he's claiming Cookson is a stalking horse for Walkiewicz. He's a real piece of work. It's not going to be easy to prise his paws off the UCI.


He doesn't waste time when he's threatened does he ? Funny how many rumours and accusations he's prepared to put out there, yet the Lance Armstrong ones seemed to pass by him and the UCI completely...


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2013)

Cookson interviewed

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/22776332

Of course, if the EGM in Ireland fails to endorse Phat, it may not be a contest at all. The Swiss Federation could be bound by that decision as well. Plus, it's no longer clear the Swiss will endorse him anyway.


----------



## oldroadman (4 Jun 2013)

Hmm..contract the interview with BBC versus PmcQ effort at a bit of mud slinging. Clean campaign, he (PMcQ) said when it went public that Brian Cookson would stand. Well that didn't last long. Of course, it could all bounce back on the McQ if he starts a dirty campaign like this, because there must be an awful lot of awkward questions he would not want to answer - the Verbruggen/Armstrong/Wiesel links for a start?
This is going to get entertaining, but what is needed is a change at the top, because if the best a current president can do is go negative, he has a lot to worry about.


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> It begins if this link is to be believed
> 
> http://s4.skins.net/misc/NFs_Presidents_UCI_elections_4_3_6_2013.pdf
> 
> So he's claiming Cookson is a stalking horse for Walkiewicz. He's a real piece of work. It's not going to be easy to prise his paws off the UCI.


 

Well shoot that didn't take long did it....less than a day for him to start a smear campaign..


----------



## resal (4 Jun 2013)

One guy who has been there for ages against another who has been there for ages. Now tell me, just what has gone on in cycling in the last few years ? 
Good to see you active so many times today oldroadman. I think Cookson would tell us the truth even if it was painful. We need somebody honest at the top.


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Hmm..contract the interview with BBC versus PmcQ effort at a bit of mud slinging. Clean campaign, he (PMcQ) said when it went public that Brian Cookson would stand. Well that didn't last long. Of course, it could all bounce back on the McQ if he starts a dirty campaign like this, because there must be an awful lot of awkward questions he would not want to answer - the Verbruggen/Armstrong/Wiesel links for a start?
> This is going to get entertaining, but what is needed is a change at the top, because if the best a current president can do is go negative, he has a lot to worry about.


I have no wish to join in your spat with resal but when we a lot of us on here were baying for McQuaid's head a while ago, you seemed to defend him and cautioned us with, " beware of what you wish for" scares. Have you changed your stance since?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2013)

Almost anyone would be better than McQuaid, but Cookson is far better than just anyone.


----------



## beastie (5 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Almost anyone would be better than McQuaid, but Cookson is far better than just anyone.


This^


----------



## oldroadman (5 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> I have no wish to join in your spat with resal but when we a lot of us on here were baying for McQuaid's head a while ago, you seemed to defend him and cautioned us with, " beware of what you wish for" scares. Have you changed your stance since?


 No change, and comments were based on what the situation was at the time, which pointed towards a succession from further east which might not have been any more transparent than under PMcQ. Now Brian Cookson has announced, the game completely changes, and I think he must be favourite, from what I know of him he's a very straight and honest person. Somewhat of a contrst from the previous siruation.


----------



## Herzog (5 Jun 2013)

PM is such a d*ck (http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcq...&ns_source=cyclingnews&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0). Already questioning the integrety of BC rather than focusing on what he has to offer (i.e., nothing, so probably wise).

A remarkable contrast to the BC interview published earlier on Cyclingnews.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2013)

Another Cookson interview, so far so good

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/q-and-a-uci-presidential-candidate-brian-cookson

Rumour has it that Cookson already tried to get rid of Verbruggen but it was vetoed. He's being diplomatic but I'm fairly sure he'd ditch Phat and Verbruggen quickly.


----------



## rich p (5 Jun 2013)

So much for Phat saying he welcomed Cookson's challenge as long as he fights clean - then comes out with all this crap. It makes me mad, I tell ya.


----------



## BJH (5 Jun 2013)

Its always interesting to see that power and presumably a very nice salary have a terrible habit of leaving people with no desire to leave a job, even when one of the greatest sporting scandals in history has happened on their watch.

If he really loved the sport he would walk - maybe even on the basis that a none UCI board member take the helm as a means of avoiding any potential finger pointing about previous knowledge, involvement, promises or endorsements.

Can't see that happening though!


----------



## resal (5 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> No change, and comments were based on what the situation was at the time, which pointed towards a succession from further east which might not have been any more transparent than under PMcQ. Now Brian Cookson has announced, the game completely changes, and I think he must be favourite, from what I know of him he's a very straight and honest person. Somewhat of a contrst from the previous siruation.


 
At the time you knew about the guy from the former Soviet Union running ! Must have good hearing. That was a revelation from Pat to my buddies and I.


----------



## resal (17 Jun 2013)

Bump. 
Oldroadman with all that early knowledge about the "succession from further East", which not only formed your view but also appears to have been denied by the person in question but somehow Cookson was involved in a visit to "something that never was", what about the latest actions by Plant ? Surely having Plant back Cookson is not a good thing? Just about scooped out from the same bucket as Lance calling for Cookson ! Have you got any good inside tips still to guide us on the runners and riders. Is Gaudry a likely challenger?


----------



## thom (18 Jun 2013)

More on the dossier on Pat Mc Quaid : http://road.cc/content/news/85612-brian-cookson-disturbed-contents-dossier-pat-mcquaid
I'm kind of surprised why the BBC & other news outlets aren't pushing this story more.
Cycling is so popular in the UK, Froome will be the center of attention at the tour soon, the Wiggo story bubbles in the background and a UK candidate is putting himself forward for president. Surely this is a sport corruption story ripe for an investigative journalist to clean up on - the dossier has to come out at some point...


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> I have no wish to join in your spat with resal but when we a lot of us on here were baying for McQuaid's head a while ago, you seemed to defend him and cautioned us with, " beware of what you wish for" scares. Have you changed your stance since?


Whilst not wishing to speak for Oldroadman, I took his comment to mean what the above letter allures to. Do you want an incompetent within the UCI pulling the strings or one on the outside pulling them.

You only have to look at F1 to see how that would work.

I'm just waiting for Murdoch to put up a candidate ....ah sorry he already has! Lol


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Jun 2013)

The phrases "rats" and "sinking ship" come to mind. Pat's rapidly running out of friends, and I'm sure as more of this is uncovered people will try and distance themselves from him even more. Whilst I'd never count him out from the Presidency (his dirty tricks and underhandedness could win out), I think his chances of a 3rd term are rapidly fading away, and not before time.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jun 2013)

Poor old Pat and after all he's done for the telly watching fraternity! I dunno Pmsl


----------



## oldroadman (19 Jun 2013)

Nominations for the job close late next week. So far PmcQ has not actually been nominated by his national federation, and the sought after Swiss nomination is looking fragile, with lawyers doubtless all over it. So unless that's sorted out by the closing date, there may not even be a McQ nomination. Which leaves a possibility that unless another last minute candidate emerges, Brian Cookson may get the job with zero opposition. Much as has been the way in the past, except that there would be no uncle Hein pulling strings behind the scenes.


----------



## thom (19 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Nominations for the job close late next week. So far PmcQ has not actually been nominated by his national federation, and the sought after Swiss nomination is looking fragile, with lawyers doubtless all over it. So unless that's sorted out by the closing date, there may not even be a McQ nomination. Which leaves a possibility that unless another last minute candidate emerges, Brian Cookson may get the job with zero opposition. Much as has been the way in the past, except that there would be no uncle Hein pulling strings behind the scenes.


Presumably the Swiss nomination of McQuaid stands as valid unless a challenge to it succeeds - could be there are 2 nominations come close of candidacy but only one valid one come time to vote...

A single candidacy of Cookson is good in that McQuaid is gone (and I think that is the primary objective right now) but it would be healthier still for more people to feel confident to put themselves forward and produce a meaningful and constructive debate as to the UCI's future.


----------



## oldroadman (20 Jun 2013)

thom said:


> Presumably the Swiss nomination of McQuaid stands as valid unless a challenge to it succeeds - could be there are 2 nominations come close of candidacy but only one valid one come time to vote...
> 
> A single candidacy of Cookson is good in that McQuaid is gone (and I think that is the primary objective right now) but it would be healthier still for more people to feel confident to put themselves forward and produce a meaningful and constructive debate as to the UCI's future.


 Always healthier when there is a contest, showing that there are people who care enough and have the courage to put themselves forward for the decision of their peers. But I think a Brian Cookson presidency may well make a big change in the UCI culture of keeping everything secret to much more openness. Interesting to see what he has to say on the 24th.


----------



## thom (24 Jun 2013)

Brian Cookson's UCI candidacy has a website here. From his manifesto:

*Restoring trust, leading change *
*I am a cyclist. Cycling has been at the heart of my life for as long as I can remember. It has shaped my personality and I will always be grateful for the sheer enjoyment, inspiration and opportunity that cycling has given me. *

The passion I and many others have for cycling cannot hide the fact that our international body, the UCI, remains hugely distracted, continuing to flounder in waves of damaging historical controversies. 
For far too many people our sport is associated with doping, with decisions that are made behind closed doors and with ceaseless conflicts with the cycling family
and key stakeholders. This situation is deeply damaging for our sport, and it has severely compromised the UCI’s ability to develop and communicate much of the good work that is happening across the world. 
Against this backdrop, and after careful consideration, I have decided to stand for the Presidency of the UCI. This is because I passionately believe that the UCI needs to embrace a new way of doing things, and address, head on, some of the critical challenges facing our sport. 
This manifesto outlines my plans to: 

*Rebuild trust in the UCI*
*Transform the way anti-doping is dealt with*
*Grow cycling across the globe*
*Develop women’s cycling*
*Overhaul elite road cycling*
*Strengthen cycling’s credibility and influence within the Olympic Movement*
Cycling is not the only sport with problems, but if we don’t have a sport that parents can send their children to with absolute confidence, then we are failing. The most important challenge for the new President is to restore cycling’s credibility. This must happen immediately and my first priority
will be to establish a completely independent anti-doping unit. This will be managed and governed outside of the UCI, while still maintaining our responsibilities to WADA. That way people will be able to have absolute confidence in our sport. It is also critical that we re-build relations with WADA and national bodies including the AFLD and USADA. It is absurd that a sport that has suffered so much from doping has been in open conflict with the very people it should be working in partnership with. I will seek their full co-operation in an independent investigation into allegations that the UCI colluded to cover up past doping offences. More broadly, I want to see a UCI whose culture and way of doing things is defined by openness, transparency, and a commitment to more collegiate decision-making. We need to work for the good of cycling globally, and not protect vested interests. The recent Stakeholder Consultation showed that there are many good aspects to the UCI, and many wonderful people working hard in all branches of our sport, throughout the disciplines and all around the world. They are there in the staff and volunteer officials, in our Continental Confederations, in our National Federations, in the event organisers, in the teams, in our commercial partners, and in the fans, participants and enthusiasts of cycling. That much was clear from the report. But the big message that comes out in that same report, time and time again, is this Critical Priority Recommendation: *“The UCI must take the steps necessary to restore cycling’s **and its own credibility, in particular in relation to the public perception of cycling’s anti-doping measures and current leadership.” *In other words, cycling needs a change of leadership. I believe that I have a strong and proven track record in delivering positive transformational change in cycling, and in a way that is collegiate - not confrontational - as my time as President of British Cycling shows. It is this style of approach that I want to bring to the UCI. I will be a President who listens and responds with firm action, not a President of dictats, conflict and aggressive communication. I would be truly honoured to be elected UCI President, but I also understand the magnitude of the challenges we face. I have seen those challenges close-up in my role as a UCI management committee member since 2009. I have done my best, with colleagues, to influence change from within. But now is the time to step forward. If elected, I will do all in my powers to turn my vision of a more open, modern, efficient and outward facing UCI into reality, in full partnership with all stakeholders in the sport we love. As one seasoned observer wrote recently: “Sometimes, you just have to press the re-set button.”
That time is now.


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Jun 2013)

It reads well on paper, especially the doping and women's cycling bits. Let's hope he gets the chance to enact it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jun 2013)

There's a really odd piece on Cyclingnews today. It's trying to read all kinds of things into Cookson's careful answers to leading questions by journalists. Because he doesn't say any controversial or stupid, the journalist is claiming he is hiding things or not communicating. Seems to me that he is exhibiting exactly the kind of diplomacy needed by a UCI President unlike Pat McQuaid's shoot first and retract later attitude. Perhaps the French writer simply suspects Cookson because he's British...


----------



## Foghat (25 Jun 2013)

Perfect display of McQuaid's utter imbecility in this interview on Irish radio.

Bit of a disaster for him (flounders badly through much of it), so it looks like his 'campaign' is over before it's even started, thankfully, and that's without the Mike Plant dossier revelations still to come.


----------



## oldroadman (25 Jun 2013)

Well impressed with the manifesto, has any other candidate before produced anything like this? Reading about the campaign, it seems like Brian Cookson will have support in Europe and Australasia, might have some African support, McQ may get Asia and Africa, and Americas remains in the balance. If McQ gets back in then it will cause all sorts of problems, and probably be the biggest backward step for the cerdibility of the sport in many years. Let's hope for a Cookson broom that sweeps clean and restores some credibility.


----------



## BJH (25 Jun 2013)

I am just glad to see that Big Pat is standing by his comments to keep this a clean fight !!!!!!

Let's just hope he pushes far enough that someone opts to release the dossier on him.

It just gets worse and worse.


----------



## beastie (25 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> There's a really odd piece on Cyclingnews today. It's trying to read all kinds of things into Cookson's careful answers to leading questions by journalists. Because he doesn't say any controversial or stupid, the journalist is claiming he is hiding things or not communicating. Seems to me that he is exhibiting exactly the kind of diplomacy needed by a UCI President unlike Pat McQuaid's shoot first and retract later attitude. Perhaps the French writer simply suspects Cookson because he's British...





Flying_Monkey said:


> There's a really odd piece on Cyclingnews today. It's trying to read all kinds of things into Cookson's careful answers to leading questions by journalists. Because he doesn't say any controversial or stupid, the journalist is claiming he is hiding things or not communicating. Seems to me that he is exhibiting exactly the kind of diplomacy needed by a UCI President unlike Pat McQuaid's shoot first and retract later attitude. Perhaps the French writer simply suspects Cookson because he's British...


I thought it very odd that Cycling News should run such a negative story over so little when PM has given so much fuel for so many fires. Perhaps the author is Anglo phobic, but I am surprised that CN ran it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2013)

McQuaid is responding to Brian Cookson's manifesto the only way he seems to know how, with negative comment, slurs and innuendo: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcquaid-attacks-half-baked-cookson-manifesto

I mean, we all know what he is afraid of, but who exactly is he trying to play to here? Is there an implicit threat in all of this, that if he goes down, so does half the current committee?


----------



## oldroadman (26 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> McQuaid is responding to Brian Cookson's manifesto the only way he seems to know how, with negative comment, slurs and innuendo: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mcquaid-attacks-half-baked-cookson-manifesto
> 
> I mean, we all know what he is afraid of, but who exactly is he trying to play to here? *Is there an implicit threat in all of this, that if he goes down, so does half the current committee?*




If reason to dismiss people is found (and it would have to be serious) then why not? The UCI needs desparately to be seen to be acting honestly and openly. That's the only way to rebuild any kind of reputation.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> If reason to dismiss people is found (and it would have to be serious) then why not? The UCI needs desparately to be seen to be acting honestly and openly. That's the only way to rebuild any kind of reputation.


 
I agree. I just wonder if Pat's statements are trying to keep the old guard in line behind him by reminding them that he knows where the bodies are buried (metaphorically of course...)


----------



## resal (26 Jun 2013)

Oldroadman, how many on the Board will go down with Pat ?


----------



## oldroadman (27 Jun 2013)

resal said:


> Oldroadman, how many on the Board will go down with Pat ?


 How would I know? A guess would be that there may be several "resignations" as the president seems to have a lot of clout when it comes to appionting commissions, although the management committee is elected at congress. As usual at this level, it would not be a surprise to find votes being bartered, just like the IOC, allegedly.
One thing that needs to happen though is the exclusion of HV from any connection with UCI business, and I hope that, if elected, Mr Cookson will make this get this sorted out. HV is "Honorary President" whatever that is, and I can't find that anywhere authorised by the UCI constitution. An invention which allows a good degree of string pulling, probably. Having met Mr C a couple of times, he did not strike me as someone who even has a string to pull, seems a really straight person who wants to do the best for the sport.
Has anyone looked at the election process? The college is only 42, and so 23 bvotes would win it. Americas have 9, Europe 14, Oceania (Australia etc) 3, so get those and the job's done, however much anyone sweetens the Asians and Africans. Here's hoping.
The way PMcQ is running his "campaign" shows all the signs of someone in a corner that's hard to get out of.


----------



## thom (27 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Has anyone looked at the election process? The college is only 42, and so 23 bvotes would win it. Americas have 9, Europe 14, Oceania (Australia etc) 3, so get those and the job's done, however much anyone sweetens the Asians and Africans. Here's hoping.


22 votes will do it - 21 is an equal split.
I heard Europe & Oceania mostly lined up behind Cookson with the Americas deliberating & Asia/Africa liking McQ.
Full Euro & Oceanic votes & 5 from Americas would do it but I doubt CHF will back Cookson and conceivably others too. 
The thing that could really swing it to Cookson is if Plant's dossier gets circulated and has indeed got substance to it. I think Cookson will want to stay at arms length from that though.


----------



## BJH (27 Jun 2013)

I am banking on a mysterious rule change which will prevent him losing.

Much as he needs to go, I will wait until it actually happens before I get excited about it.


----------



## rich p (27 Jun 2013)

BJH said:


> I am banking on a mysterious rule change which will prevent him losing.
> 
> Much as he needs to go, I will wait until it actually happens before I get excited about it.


If it's good enough for Berlusconi....!


----------



## oldroadman (29 Jun 2013)

If it's a secret ballot (surely it must be) then even mandated delegates could switch votes, if they felt it was the right thing to do. Of course, there is no question or evidence of any incentive to do so, but it's a possibility. I wonder if Brian Cookson is out and about on the TdF, getting seen, what happens when he and PMcQ run into each other? If they both were in Paris, and there was a British winner, etc... Cue resumption of a clean campaign by the incumbent!


----------



## resal (29 Jun 2013)

oldroadman said:


> If it's a secret ballot (surely it must be) then even mandated delegates could switch votes, if they felt it was the right thing to do. Of course, there is no question or evidence of any incentive to do so, but it's a possibility. I wonder if Brian Cookson is out and about on the TdF, getting seen, what happens when he and PMcQ run into each other? If they both were in Paris, and there was a British winner, etc... Cue resumption of a clean campaign by the incumbent!


Quite the running commentary !


----------



## oldroadman (29 Jun 2013)

resal said:


> Quite the running commentary !


 No, pure speculation from a mind addled by several hundred km this week.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2013)

The goalposts may yet move again...

*http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/malaysia-supports-mcquaids-bid-for-re-election*


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2013)

Here's another view on it
http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...t-McQuaid-overcome-hurdle-to-re-election.aspx
It absolutely beggars belief the lengths McQuaid will go to circumvent the process and cling to office. Unseemly and bordering on Berlusconi-style tactics.
Introducing a new rule mid-election, and backdating it, and having it proposed by the nations that have financially gained under his presidency.


----------



## raindog (30 Jul 2013)

Pat's a sneaky bugger, and no mistake.


----------



## thom (30 Jul 2013)

Deeply embarrassing and indicative of a tendency toward rule breaking. Highly unethical - you couldn't make it up !


----------



## oldroadman (30 Jul 2013)

A clear ttempt to bend the rules to suit one candidate, this sort of nonsense brings the incumbent and the federations concerned into disrepute, and with them the whole sport. It's appalling, and we can only hope that the increasingly desparate efforts to hang on to a presidency long past any sell by date get the treatment they deserve at the UCI congress - after they throw out the rule change proposal from two clearly malleable federations. If PMcQ wins this election, how long before a revolution where all the decent federations simply walk away and set up a new organisation?


----------



## User169 (30 Jul 2013)

Kuala Lumpur tdf prologue in 2015 anyone?


----------



## resal (30 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> A clear ttempt to bend the rules to suit one candidate, this sort of nonsense brings the incumbent and the federations concerned into disrepute, and with them the whole sport. It's appalling, and we can only hope that the increasingly desparate efforts to hang on to a presidency long past any sell by date get the treatment they deserve at the UCI congress - after they throw out the rule change proposal from two clearly malleable federations. If PMcQ wins this election, how long before a revolution where all the decent federations simply walk away and set up a new organisation?


Nothing one would not expect from McQuaid. I really want somebody decent at the helm. The biggest witness to Cookson's unsuitability is that he has failed to lead a departure by the decent guys, but instead has continued to sup from the cup. From 2004 it was obvious to all but the most dull, that there was something seriously wrong at the top. I have made the point before but it is critical - why didin't Cookson ask to see the accounts for the year the cheque arrived in the mail, out of the blue, from Lance. It was a critical moment of principle - one on which an honourable man could resign. 

I want Pat to be kicked out and I want somebody to come in and shake up the sport but I don't see any serious agent for change on the horizon. It might be best for Pat to win. Then a proper break away operation could start with a very clean sheet. The obvious problem is that it does not want to get like triathlon with 3 independent World governing bodies, but I think the situation here is different. The past is so filthy and we can trust so few records or achievements from it, a break is required.


----------



## thom (30 Jul 2013)

The problem for the federations with a break is the risk to future Olympic participation. I don't think it would happen.
Why is there not more opposition from the various stakeholders in the UCI ?


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Jul 2013)

thom said:


> The problem for the federations with a break is the risk to future Olympic participation. I don't think it would happen.
> Why is there not more opposition from the various stakeholders in the UCI ?


 

Probably because there's been backroom deals done which we know nothing about. The whole structure is rotten from top to bottom and nothing less than a complete house cleaning will stem the rot. I fear that the "election" has already been bought and that it will just be a 'show' of democracy, but really nothing changes. I would believe McQ incapable of nothing after this, the man's a snake.


----------



## BJH (30 Jul 2013)

BJH said:


> I am banking on a mysterious rule change which will prevent him losing.
> 
> Much as he needs to go, I will wait until it actually happens before I get excited about it.



I don't want to say told you so, but I did !!!!

The audacity people show when it comes to keeping their snout in the trough knows no bounds!


----------



## laurence (30 Jul 2013)

this sounds a lot like F1 back when Ballestre was in charge.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jul 2013)

McQuaid is now saying that his nomination is 'valid' and that he has been a member of the Moroccan Federation since 2009, and there is nothing in the rules to say that he can't be a member of multiple federations...

Cookson is calling this an attempt at creating an elected dictatorship...


----------



## wittsendwilly (31 Jul 2013)

Response to proposed changes to UCI presidential election process from USA Cycling.....

Colorado Springs, Colo. (July 30, 2013) – USA Cycling President and CEO, Steve Johnson responds to the recent press release issued by the UCI regarding proposed changes in the UCI presidential election process.

“At this critical time for our sport, we must all stand together and demand strict adherence to the principles of integrity, fair play, transparency, ethical conduct, and good governance,” said Steve Johnson, USA Cycling president and CEO. “A dramatic midstream change to the procedures governing the ongoing election is inconsistent with these principles and no more sensible than changing the rules of a bike race after the race has started.”


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 Jul 2013)

He really is shameless. McQuaid is now promoting himself as the anti-doping candidate and the man who changed the culture of cycling! 

I also found this quote very telling in terms of his general attitude:

"When asked if it appeared morally wrong that McQuaid was seeking election after his own country abandoned him, he hit back, saying: "You can talk about morally all you like but I'm talking about the rules and I haven't broken any rules.""


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Aug 2013)

Not surprisingly, Vaughters objects... if only he was standing.


----------



## oldroadman (1 Aug 2013)

V


Flying_Monkey said:


> Not surprisingly, Vaughters objects... if only he was standing.


A thought, why would a team manager want to do that? He has a good understanding of the top echelon, but the UCI president is about more than pro road racing and of the two candidates, Brian Cookson clearly has the moral high ground, compared to McQuaid's mucky little efforts to even get nominated.
I noticed McQuaid said that he had not asked the Malaysians (big important federation, that one..) to propose a rule change that might benefit him, but what's the betting Hein Verbruggen has been travelling in the far east lately?
It really stinks of desparation to cling on to office - if there is a change I can imagine there will be a smell of hot shredders in Aigle! They should get Fred Goodwin in as a consultant, he's alleged to be an expert at that game.


----------



## Buddfox (1 Aug 2013)

Latest from Vaughters: "Gotten a few Q's as to why I have spoken positively of PMQ in the past, but not now? Simple, fear+optimism. Fear of retribution and optimism that PMQ would eventually do the right thing. Pat isn't all bad, by any means. He's worked hard. I just no longer feel he's right"

He also commented that he won't run because he doesn't represent a clean break with the past.


----------



## Buddfox (1 Aug 2013)

User said:


> but isn't Vaughters one of the main protagonist behind a break away organisation or at least was at one time and his name was being bandit about as its president ...
> 
> for some reason Vaughters doesn't sit well with me, nothing to do with his doping more to when he confessed all, to me it was all very calculating and self serving.....


 

My perception is he tends to speak before he thinks. His intentions are good, but sometimes he'll go out with an idea (like the break away organisation) and when people jump on it he defends himself as being not the sharpest tool in the box. It's one of the reasons he supports Cookson - recognises he has diplomatic skills which Vaughters lacks.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Aug 2013)

Russia's MC-representative, Makarov, says he will launch a legal challenge to the attempt to change the rules, if necessary.


----------



## andrew_s (2 Aug 2013)

Looks like he may not have to.
1) All items for the agenda must be put forwards at least 90 days before the Congress.
2) The agenda is drawn up by the management committee, but the management committee haven't received anything about Phat's proposed rule change (according to Cookson & Makarov).
3) no vote may be taken on anything that's not on the agenda

http://inrng.com/2013/08/friday-shorts-4/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Aug 2013)

Mike Plant, US rep, says that McQuaid is guilty of attempted election rigging and doesn't understand why he hasn't resigned already after (Makarov's) dossier presentation a few weeks back...

On a trivial note, why the hell does Cyclingnews consistently get Makarov's name wrong? It's not that hard...


----------



## thom (10 Aug 2013)

So McQuaid only became a member of the Swiss cycling federation in May this year. Who'd a thunk it !


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> So McQuaid only became a member of the Swiss cycling federation in May this year. Who'd a thunk it !


An utter dickhead who continues to wriggle like snake.
_They are not heroes, they are scumbags. All they have done is damage the sport." _
He could have been talking about himself


----------



## thom (10 Aug 2013)

rich p said:


> An utter dickhead who continues to wriggle like snake.
> _They are not heroes, they are scumbags. All they have done is damage the sport." _
> He could have been talking about himself


Aye - totally agree.
On the up side, that report seems to suggest the Swiss nomination has a real chance of falling away even before the legal challenge. I've seen other reports that the Malaysian proposal is in contravention to UCI rules in terms of when it was submitted (although it may take a legal challenge to establish this). So there seems a good chance that Pat will not actually be nominated come voting day.


----------



## Crackle (10 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> Aye - totally agree.
> On the up side, that report seems to suggest the Swiss nomination has a real chance of falling away even before the legal challenge. I've seen other reports that the Malaysian proposal is in contravention to UCI rules in terms of when it was submitted (although it may take a legal challenge to establish this). *So there seems a good chance that Pat will not actually be nominated come voting day.*


 
I'm beginning to think that won't be the end of him though.


----------



## J1780 (10 Aug 2013)

Crackle said:


> I'm beginning to think that won't be the end of him though.


 
Unfortunately I think you're right. That man clearly can't tell when he's not wanted. In any case its time for change in the powers that be running cycling. We need a new approach to the sport and imho Pat is not the man for the job.


----------



## thom (10 Aug 2013)

J1780 said:


> That man clearly can't tell when he's not wanted.


 
Just out of interest, is there anyone on this forum prepared to say that they think McQuaid should be re-elected ?


----------



## oldroadman (10 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> Just out of interest, is there anyone on this forum prepared to say that they think McQuaid should be re-elected ?


 Absolutely.


----------



## Noodley (11 Aug 2013)

I think we'd all agree that pro cycling has got better over the last few years in terms of doping and reaching out to new regions/countries (and maybe even to a lesser degree in getting more focus on women's cycling?). And this has taken place with Pat at the helm.

Maybe he's not the nobber we all think he is?


----------



## J1780 (11 Aug 2013)

Noodley said:


> I think we'd all agree that pro cycling has got better over the last few years in terms of doping and reaching out to new regions/countries (and maybe even to a lesser degree in getting more focus on women's cycling?). And this has taken place with Pat at the helm.
> 
> Maybe he's not the nobber we all think he is?


 
I would agree with that but I'm not so sure about the clamp down on doping. I think the media had a big say in that especially after the Landis debacle that began in 2006. The flood of confessions and riders ''getting caught'' after was too much to ignore/brush under the carpet. I think all sports need a hero that make that sport a household name. It would appear that in cycling the hero was protected for a long time by the powers that be. Pat may not have been at the helm for most of that but he was up there. The UCI is political so nothing changes fast you're probably talking years instead of weeks and months but I think people are generally of the belief that Pat didn't do enough even in the face of anecdotal evidence.
Also I think it could be argued that womens cycling was focused on in the UK in particular becasue of the success of the likes of Nicole Cook and Victoria Pendleton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2013)

J1780 said:


> Also I think it could be argued that womens cycling was focused on in the UK in particular becasue of the success of the likes of Nicole Cook and Victoria Pendleton.


 
And it would be hard to attribute the renaissance in UK's womens' cycling to anything the UCI has done. Nicole Cooke's parting shots were largely about the corrosive effect of the doping culture.

One thing that the UCI has developed, though, is a wider interest in competitive cycling outside Europe, notably Africa and Asia, but that looks more like a strategic attempt to widen McQuaid's power base now that European support has begun to evaporate, rather than any desire to globalise the sport per se. His naughty nominations do suggest that it's driven by self-interest and not genuine interest. He's also used his ''internationalism'' as a way to attack Cookson as being parochial for his BC focus.


----------



## thom (11 Aug 2013)

Noodley said:


> Maybe he's not the nobber we all think he is?


 
Yes, those are the things McQuaid will lay claim to having achieved. 

People will judge for themselves whether he pushed the doping progress enough himself and whether cycling's tainted past (that he did nothing about) has been the root cause for the financial problems that face so much of the traditional racing circuit. Cycling has lost something of it's lustre commercially (outside the UK) due to neglect of it's integrity - set beside this point of view, the benefits of globalisation have certainly been deleveraged.


----------



## thom (11 Aug 2013)

So here is indeed a blog backing McQuaid (link courtesy of inrng).


----------



## StuAff (11 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> So here is indeed a blog backing McQuaid (link courtesy of inrng).


The mind boggles. Unless it's Big Pat under a pseudonym.


----------



## J1780 (11 Aug 2013)

StuAff said:


> The mind boggles. Unless it's Big Pat under a pseudonym.


 
You could be onto something there! As for the Sean Kelly endorsement.....hmmm much as I like his commentary.....when he speaks and find his insight invaluable I have to say that Kelly always held his cards close to his chest and is noticeably quiet on doping but thats more a eurosport UK thing really or at least it was I no longer have that particular channel.


----------



## bof (12 Aug 2013)

StuAff said:


> The mind boggles. Unless it's Big Pat under a pseudonym.


Nice bit on the blog's "About" page:
_Laurens van Rooijen ([punter) says: _
_August 1, 2013 at 2:00 pm _
_One simple question: Who is “we”?_
_Who is responsible for what is written and published on this website?_
_For the sake of transparency and accountability, I’m sure I am not the only one who would like to know. So would you min being open about this matter? After all, I’m sure you have nothing to hide and only want the best for cycling as such._
_Thanks in advance for providing any kind of imprint._
... _edit_ ...
_mcquaidvscookson (the blogger) says: _
_August 3, 2013 at 10:06 am _
_You might examine a little more of cycling’s history, especially those central to Cookson’s campaign. They have a history of dubious activities including lies, illegalities, and corruption. Actions speak louder than words._
_Reply _
_ gerardvroomen says: _
_ August 8, 2013 at 9:57 am _
_ So who is we? You certainly share with McQuaid the inability to answer simple questions in a straightforward manner._


----------



## oldroadman (12 Aug 2013)

The problem McQuaid has is that he is linked to Verbruggen,( the man who said "never, never, never" about LA doping!), under his watch the UCI accepted "donations" from LA, allegations of backdated TUEs it could go on... Whatever good some people claim he has done, and there probably are some positive contributions, on balance he is poorly regarded by all but his friends in the East and Africa, who will be looking forward to some new spurioous "world tour" events if he gets back in.
What you get with Cookson is straight talking and (so far as I can understand) honest answers.
Not a McQuaid speciality, allegedly.


----------



## BJH (12 Aug 2013)

If cycling has got better on doping in thelastvfew years it's absolutely nothing to do with him. His comments when Landis and Hamilton were blowing the lid were a disgrace. Reminiscent of Police Chiefs in the past steadfastly denying that any copper could ever be bent.

For that alone as an incredible error of judgement he should have the sense to go.

That said, I can only repeat previous comments I have posted, people with snouts in the trough are always reluctant to give it up. Unless of course an even better one like he Olympics comes your way, but Big Heiny isn't letting go of that one just yet.


----------



## laurence (17 Aug 2013)

well, this is interesting...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-staff-drafted-language-for-uci-constitution-amendment-proposal

what a lovely man.


----------



## Foghat (17 Aug 2013)

thom said:


> So here is indeed a blog backing McQuaid (link courtesy of inrng).


 
The ineptitude McQuaid displays by writing that pile of drivel is another set of nails in his coffin. The desperation is pathetic and a clear sign even he realises he has zero likelihood of re-election. What a moron.


----------



## oldroadman (17 Aug 2013)

laurence said:


> well, this is interesting...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-staff-drafted-language-for-uci-constitution-amendment-proposal
> 
> what a lovely man.


 
So when Cookson is elected there may be some painful interviews for senior staff members, then. Of course, there will be the old defence "I was only obeying orders". Where was that heard before?
You honestly could not make this stuff up - anyone writing a script with a plot like this would be a laughing stock.


----------



## Crackle (18 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> So when Cookson is elected there may be some painful interviews for senior staff members, then. Of course, there will be the old defence "I was only obeying orders". Where was that heard before?
> You honestly could not make this stuff up - anyone writing a script with a plot like this would be a laughing stock.


 
At what point do you deliberately jeopardise your career or job by refusing to do something you're employed to do on a principle. Especially if you're employed to create the principles in the first place. As Resal is often pointing out, Cookson has been involved in the UCI for many years, what's the difference?


----------



## oldroadman (18 Aug 2013)

Crackle said:


> At what point do you deliberately jeopardise your career or job by refusing to do something you're employed to do on a principle. Especially if you're employed to create the principles in the first place. As Resal is often pointing out, Cookson has been involved in the UCI for many years, what's the difference?


 
The staff are in a difficult position. They may well have been ordered to do what they did by the incumbent president. Looking at the UCI's announcements and general dictatorial methods (president says something and without any consultation it's suddenly a "rule" interpretation - remember what's coming on 1.1.2014). Resal may point at Cookson but he's been there for about 4-5 years only, and old methods are hard to shift. Once on the management committee, I wonder how the jobs are decided, like running CX or road commissions. Maybe it's a presidential appointment, just as likely as any other way?
Cookson (and possibly other dissenting committee members) are probably trying to shift things, but as anyone who has served on a committee will know, once a decision is made you support it or resign, and you can't change things from outside. So even if you don't agree a decision and vote against, the majority win. It's a funny thing called democracy, which isn't perfect but better than anything else!
It ould be argued that resignation is an honourable thing to do, spilling the beans once gone, but look at the record of the Verbruggen/McQuaid presidencies and see how often the legal route has been used to stifle criticism.
My own opinion is that Cookson is a straight and honest bloke who will fight to put things right. His track record at BC would appear to back that up. Which makes me think that he may be constantly frustrated by the goings-on at UCI and will want a massive cultural change. I think we should be pleased that someone has the will to try and stop the rot.


----------



## resal (18 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> The staff are in a difficult position. They may well have been ordered to do what they did by the incumbent president.
> Resal may point at Cookson but he's been there for about 4-5 years only, and old methods are hard to shift. Once on the management committee, I wonder how the jobs are decided, like running CX or road commissions. Maybe it's a presidential appointment, just as likely as any other way?
> Cookson are probably trying to shift things, but as anyone who has served on a committee will know, once a decision is made you support it or resign,
> 
> My own opinion is that Cookson is a straight and honest bloke who will fight to put things right. His track record at BC.


Got it right there. Only decent thing was to resign. By staying there he was as much a part of the problem as anyone.

Look, Cookson was not getting a salary so it would be incredibly double faced of him to give those who have dependents, a hard time about not telling the boss to shove off. 
If Cookson had not got the guts to do it when he didn't have a job on the line, he sure as hell can't expect the full time guys to do it. 
They can quote the same rubbish, "we were trying to change things from the inside". 

It's rubbish, if there is a corrupt show, you blow the whistle and walk out. From 2004 Cookson had all the evidence he needed to do that. A total lack of spine.

As for Cookson being straight - pull the other one! In January he was bleating that the women didn't deserve a minimum wage. Now he says things have changed. Nothing's changed apart from he want's votes. The women.s circuit has gone further down the pan whilst he has been boss of the road commission. 

Someone ought to buy the guy a mirror.


----------



## thom (19 Aug 2013)

Anyone linked to this inrng blog yet ?
There is speculation that the asian nominations McQuaid my need if the Swiss nomination is revoked, may have been made subsequent to the deadline for nominations and that the rule change proposal made by UCI senior members that may activate the back up nominations, is erroneously made.


----------



## oldroadman (19 Aug 2013)

resal said:


> Got it right there. Only decent thing was to resign. By staying there he was as much a part of the problem as anyone.
> 
> Look, Cookson was not getting a salary so it would be incredibly double faced of him to give those who have dependents, a hard time about not telling the boss to shove off.
> If Cookson had not got the guts to do it when he didn't have a job on the line, he sure as hell can't expect the full time guys to do it.
> ...


 
A robust opinion robustly expressed, which I equally robustly contend is flawed, and leave the other interested members on this forum to form their own opinions and possibly comment thereon.

Women's racing down the pan? Obviously no study of the plans for 2014 at least in GB, then. A small matter of the ToB organisers putting on a women's 5 day to the same standard as the ToB, as ever GB leading the way and showing what should be done. Let's hope others have the same resolve to follow this example.


----------



## resal (19 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> ......as ever GB leading the way and showing what should be done. Let's hope others have the same resolve to follow this example.


You have not dealt with the point about Cookson's failure to address the bung from Lance to the UCI. We also have totally forgotten all the stories about how Lance knew in advance that the testers were about to arrive. Again, the point at issue is at what level was the corruption? How far up/down the UCI pyramid did/does it go ?

For years we had the stated position of the UCI that they knew nothing about the post dated Certificate of exemption from Lance in the 1999 Tour. Now the official UCI position is that they did know about it. This is a factual change of stated position. That is an absolute that needs dragging into the open. Who were the people who knew about that? Did it go to the top ? We are all pretty sure it did, but we don't know. Dead easy - independent commission, taking testimony under oath,all records into the public domain, convened by the current UCI board. Could get the job done in about 4 months. That is something to bring the building down. If it stops Hein getting another cushty job, so what. The guy deserves to be brought as low as Lance. Cookson could be doing this right now. If it takes down Pat and Hein, great. If it takes down the UCI as it exists, well it deserves to go. Not fit for purpose.

Now onto women's cycling - since that was the main part of your response.
A little Englander or GB centric viewer might see it like that. Have a look at the women's circuit around the World. No World Cup events in Canada, New Zealand, Australia, the German and Dutch races that traditionally finish the series - gone. The Giro is is only there on life support because without it there would be nothing and everybody was watching the Italian Federation in February as they attempted to find an organiser to take it on for them. Look at the reporting of it at Cylingnews. It is close to being a joke. For the Swedish Vargarda TTT round last week the field was weak, with several local teams being needed to pack it out. Again, how did Cyclingnews report it ? Not one word of editorial just a list of participants and times. This was a round of the World Cup. If the UCI were serious about supporting the women's scene they would ensure that someone wrote something for World's press. Surely they could spare the £50 for a contract journo to speak to the organiser.

In the UK we are not following we are about one and a half decades late to the party. This last 12 months there has been debate in the UK press. Lizzie did well to air it straight after her event in London. Then I think everyone was so shocked in January when Cookson responded to Cooke's retirement statement with his defence of the indefensible, that it focused a few minds. Could we have a sector of society where there was no minimum wage ? Whilst Cookson was out of the spotlight and could hide his mysogyny, he was happy in his beliefs, probably sharing them with his mates that thought exactly like him. When flushed out into the open, it was obvious that most of society did not hold the same view. Undoubtedly he could not run for office in 2013 without sounding like he was making the right noises. However, he must be thanking his lucky stars he is running against someone as toxic as Pat, because none of the press have thought to ask him to flesh out his ideas. In the meantime a number of people have stepped up to the plate and the plans put forward relating to a women's ToB are indeed pleasing to see. That they cannot be laid at Cookson's door is so evident from the fact that for the last 10 years BC has done nothing to showcase the women's road scene, when it had a number of talents. Surely after Silver and Gold in the TT and RR at Bejing, they could have done something for Pooley and Cooke.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...oucle-to-honour-cooke-with-british-start.html How did our "Leading where others follow" BC do with this one ?I think the facts are that this plan died a death.

We have debated here in the past. The 2008 London bid for the women's Tour, to follow the men's start in 2007, as mentioned in that CW story I linked, was shot down in flames by BC. Leading where others follow! I think the facts would indicate exactly the opposite. A male centric organisation that ignored women for far to long, now trying to create a new "year zero". Next you will be telling us they will have a new World's first by having a women's team Sky to go along with the men's team Sky.


----------



## beastie (19 Aug 2013)

Me no likely 1000 word post, brain hurty


----------



## resal (19 Aug 2013)

beastie said:


> Me no likely 1000 word post, brain hurty


Me neither !
Load of facts pointing out that a the UCI have failed to step up to the plate in terms of answering a single one of the questions from the USADA inquiry into Lance, that pointed to them.

More facts indicating that BC and the UCI Road Commission have done nothing for women's cycling as it has declined over the last 10 years.

Oh and Pat is toxic !


----------



## Noodley (20 Aug 2013)

Swiss possibly withdrawn Pat's nomination:
http://road.cc/content/news/90623-b...ortedly-withdraws-pat-mcquaids-uci-presidency


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2013)

Noodley said:


> Swiss possibly withdrawn Pat's nomination:
> http://road.cc/content/news/90623-b...ortedly-withdraws-pat-mcquaids-uci-presidency


Wunderschön!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Aug 2013)

It's now offficial - the Swiss have announced that they have withdrawn their nomination.

With the other 'nominations' from Morocco etc. clearly invalid, surely McQuaid should give this up now if he has any respect for cycling.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Aug 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> .... surely McQuaid should give this up now *if he has any respect for cycling.*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2013)

“After having carefully considered the arguments of the claimants in the arbitration brought against Swiss Cycling’s Decision of 13 May 2013 to nominate Mr. Pat McQuaid for UCI Presidential election, a majority of the Board’s member decided, in light of the legal issues regarding the validity of said Decision *and of the general interest of Swiss Cycling*, to (i) revoke the Decision of 13 May 2013 and (ii) to withdraw Swiss Cycling’s nomination of Mr. Pat McQuaid for (re)election as UCI President''

​​​​​With half my family being Swiss, I can only breathe a sigh of relief. Now McRaker has pretty much lost Europe, I now anticipate an Antarctic Cycling Federation nomination.​


----------



## thom (21 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> “After having carefully considered the arguments of the claimants in the arbitration brought against Swiss Cycling’s Decision of 13 May 2013 to nominate Mr. Pat McQuaid for UCI Presidential election, a majority of the Board’s member decided, in light of the legal issues regarding the validity of said Decision *and of the general interest of Swiss Cycling*, to (i) revoke the Decision of 13 May 2013 and (ii) to withdraw Swiss Cycling’s nomination of Mr. Pat McQuaid for (re)election as UCI President''


Seems like the general interest of Swiss cycling is financial - it is not optimal that this decision seems made because the federation was low on funds but then again, had their decision been more consensual then there would not have been this problem. Ironic also that McQuaid & Verbruggen frequently used Swiss courts in underhand ways and now is perhaps the victim of it in a deeply embarrassing way; all they that take the sword shall perish by the sword...

There was legal advice issued last night by a Swiss law firm that the proposal for the rule changes (that would facilitate McQuaid's nomination via Thailand & Morocco), is legitimate, so if that resists legal challenge and then is voted on and accepted, McQuaid may still be in the game. The thing is, I think the rule change would require a 2/3 majority so McQuaid now has to get not 50% of he federations on side but a good few more.


----------



## Herzog (21 Aug 2013)

As a fully paid up member of Swiss Cycling, I'm glad this chump is one step (potentially) away from re-election. The scrabble for a nomination is getting a bit desperate...


----------



## BJH (21 Aug 2013)

Rejection from your country of birth and your country of residence and still you wont go?????

that's got to be one heck of a trough you have your nose in to keep trying to hold on in the face of such humiliation.

If you love it, let it go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2013)

Muckwade's reaction to news his nomination wasn't going through:

"As far as I'm concerned it's complete bullshit. I know there's a hearing on Thursday. I've had communication from the Swiss federation and it's going ahead. It's [a] scandalous report from someone and Newstalk has picked up on it. It's all the usual culprits and they're talking about it on Twitter."


----------



## johnr (21 Aug 2013)

It reminds me of the British Labour Party in the 1980s: a leadership desperate for control but hamstrung by 'old-fashioned' democratic procedures. Kinnock and Blair sorted that out by ripping up the rule book and writing their own, getting rid of most of the membership in the process.

Unlike that pair, Muckwade/McRaker (can't decide which I like more) has clearly not got his post-office sinecures nailed down. He's fighting to keep the multi-millionaire lifestyle which the IOC and UCI fund imho.


----------



## thom (21 Aug 2013)

Paddy Power weighs in :

We've suspended betting on the next UCI President after some decent bets on Brian Cookson. Looks like Pat McQuaid's goose is cooked!


----------



## oldroadman (22 Aug 2013)

New job? Should suit admirably. A place where his UCI presidential style must just fit! 
*On your bikes! Turkmenistan president orders entire nation to saddle up for national cycling day*

Gurbanguly Berdimuhamedow has reportedly ordered all citizens to buy bikes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Gurbanguly Berdimuhamedow has reportedly ordered all citizens to buy bikes


 
That's easy for you to say!

Meanwhile, a bit of fallout in the Swiss Cycling Federation. President Richard Chassot has resigned and stepped down with immediate effect.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Aug 2013)

Russia's Makarov has stopped pretending and has come out publically in favour of Cookson now. This one was hardly a secret though, so it won't make much difference.


----------



## johnr (23 Aug 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's easy for you to say!
> 
> Meanwhile, a bit of fallout in the Swiss Cycling Federation. President Richard Chassot has resigned and stepped down with immediate effect.


Gosh, someone acting in a principled manner. Whatever next?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Sep 2013)

More support announced for Cookson. When the French are supporting a British candidate, you know that things are serious!


----------



## The Couch (2 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> More support announced for Cookson. When the French are supporting a British candidate, you know that things are serious!


To us "mainlanders", there isn't much difference between British and Irish


----------



## oldroadman (3 Sep 2013)

The Couch said:


> To us "mainlanders", there isn't much difference between British and Irish


 
Not something you would want to say to a protestant "loyalist" Ulsterman. You may find yourself corrected!

Looks like it could be Europe for Cookson, Asia for McQuaid, US (and maybe americas generally) for Cookson, Australia/NZ etc for Cookson, and Africans your-guess-is-as-good-as-mine. From experience, the last lot are eminently open to being persuaded by whatever means available, allegedly.
The election - if it happens, see the news about CAS maybe being asked to rule on the interesting nominations for McQ - may be closer than first thought.
I recall McQ said he wanted a clean campaign, I understand he has other jokes available.


----------



## thom (3 Sep 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Not something you would want to say to a protestant "loyalist" Ulsterman. You may find yourself corrected!


Are you an Ulster-man as well as an old-road-man ? I shall amuse myself reading your posts in the style of Ian Paisley from now on ;-)


----------



## oldroadman (3 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Are you an Ulster-man as well as an old-road-man ? I shall amuse myself reading your posts in the style of Ian Paisley from now on ;-)


 , Oh no, but I tell you (spoken in Paisley accent), whatever you say and however much you manage to negotiate an agreement I shall always demand more and "the fight goes on"!! Mr Ulsterman politician is alive and...well?


----------



## thom (3 Sep 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Mr Ulsterman politician is alive and...well?


Well it appears old road-men do live long and well...


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2013)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/armstrong-ordered-to-answer-doping-questions-as-legal-case-closes-in
This could go in the old Lance thread but I've put it here because Phat Pat gets a mention...

... _According to the Associated Press news agency, a Texas judge has ordered Armstrong to provide documents and written answers to a series of questions by the end of September. The case could also reveal if and what Armstrong's former wife Kristin and UCI President Pat McQuaid knew about his doping_

I don't actually recall Acceptance Insurance Holding but they and SCA are still in the hunt for wonga.


----------



## johnr (4 Sep 2013)

Fat Pat's affidavit should make interesting reading too. Not sure he's given testimony on oath yet. Wonder if it will enter the public domain before or after 'the vote'.


----------



## oldroadman (4 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Well it appears old road-men do live long and well...


 
We're all hanging on as best we can!


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Sep 2013)

I've just heard McQaid on the radio.
He was making the point that he's an IOC member and, if he's not re-elected the profile of cycling in the Olympics could suffer.
If I heard it correctly (I was washing up at the time), he drew the parallel between hockey losing its Olympics place after the "head of hockey", also an IOC member, was replaced.
McQuaid was very clear that he wasn't scare-mongering.........

Do you think he'll be asking Jacques Rogge for character references to help his election campaign ?

I suppose I shouldn't be surprised by this low-life type behaviour but actually I am.

.


----------



## thom (9 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> I've just heard McQaid on the radio.
> He was making the point that he's an IOC member and, if he's not re-elected the profile of cycling in the Olympics could suffer.
> If I heard it correctly (I was washing up at the time), he drew the parallel between hockey losing its Olympics place after the "head of hockey", also an IOC member, was replaced.
> McQuaid was very clear that he wasn't scare-mongering.........
> ...


Looks like he's only been on the IOC committees for 2 or 3 years : http://www.olympic.org/mr-pat-mcquaid
Was cycling in danger of being marginalised in the Olympics before that ? hmmmm.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2013)

Cycling has just been confirmed as a 'core sport' at the IOC meeting in Buenos Aires. This election cannot have any effect on that. He's talking shoot.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Sep 2013)

A 3-page summary of the Makarov dossier has been leaked online. McQuaid is furious... 

The story is here.

And here is a link to the PDF document. 

Couldn't happen to a nicer chap.


----------



## Crackle (10 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> A 3-page summary of the Makarov dossier has been leaked online. McQuaid is furious...
> 
> The story is here.
> 
> ...


 oh gosh, how unfortunate...

Makes you realize just how deep the rot is, you suspect but when you see it in black and white it's quite breathtaking.


----------



## jdtate101 (10 Sep 2013)

We all knew of the bung for Armstrong, but I didn't know about the attempted bribe for Contador, these guys really have no limits do they and yet Pat still thinks he's got a chance of getting re-elected? I think the only reason he wants to continue is to try and bury the very thing that will finish him.... I'm quite sure there's something illegal here that both of them can be prosecuted for, hopefully some jail time will come of this.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2013)

Surely this must nail Phat. How many lives has he got?


----------



## The Couch (10 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Surely this must nail Phat. How many lives has he got?


Can't say...I know a cat has nine, but I don't know how much lives a snake has


----------



## Hont (10 Sep 2013)

It is all depressingly believable. Armstrong riding the Tour of Ireland looked odd, especially when he hopped off after a stage or two and Contador's test result reeked of cover-up from the second it broke.


----------



## resal (10 Sep 2013)

Very depressing and exactly what anyone near the sport over the last 15 years since Festina would expect. That is why Cookson is not a viable replacement. Either he is a turnip and could not work out Pat or he sat there knowing what Pat and Hein were doing and did nothing. An honourable man would have walked away and fought them from the outside. 

Cookson did nothing about the allegations in LA Confidential. And sadly, exactly as you described about Berties test result, the issues regarding Sky employing Yates, Barry de ?Jong Sutton and Leinders have the same smell of effluent and as for Rob Hayles and his Health rest when over the 50% limit, that is even more laughable. Cookson has legitimized rather than investigated these things.

It all makes for very uncomfortable reading.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Sep 2013)

McQuaid has responded by sending a letter to all the heads of the national federations denouncing the dossier, and alleging threats, bribery and corruption attempts against his campaign... it's all gone a bit OTT now.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (11 Sep 2013)

Maybe its time for the uci to be disbanded and a new governing body to be formed? 

Along with all the corruption, The whole current voting system is just a shambles as well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2013)

Kiwiavenger said:


> Maybe its time for the uci to be disbanded and a new governing body to be formed?
> 
> Along with all the corruption, The whole current voting system is just a shambles as well


I dread to think of the outcome should McQuaid get through with the backing of African and Asian Federations. A discredited man running a discredited organisation. 

Anyhow, what's the difference between an attractive air stewardess and Pat McQuaid? One's a flying looker, the other's a....


----------



## oldroadman (14 Sep 2013)

resal said:


> Very depressing and exactly what anyone near the sport over the last 15 years since Festina would expect. That is why Cookson is not a viable replacement. Either he is a turnip and could not work out Pat or he sat there knowing what Pat and Hein were doing and did nothing. An honourable man would have walked away and fought them from the outside.
> 
> Cookson did nothing about the allegations in LA Confidential. And sadly, exactly as you described about Berties test result, the issues regarding Sky employing Yates, Barry de ?Jong Sutton and Leinders have the same smell of effluent and as for Rob Hayles and his Health rest when over the 50% limit, that is even more laughable. Cookson has legitimized rather than investigated these things.
> 
> It all makes for very uncomfortable reading.


 

The way organisations get fixed is from the inside. Better inside biding your time, than shouting at closed doors. As anyone who thinks it through would realise.
The position is what it is, almost any alternative to the current regime in Aigle would be better, and I would trust Cookson to change things in his own quiet way. I've met him and think he deserves the job to have a chance at cleaning things up. Wonder if there are new shredders at Aigle? They might have worn out the old ones!
Some of the other matters metioned show some lack of factual basis. There are people who are naturally above 50%, whether cynics care to reaise that or not. As the years have gone by my own count has dropped to 47%, something considerably above average, my own doc (a sport specialist) says, and his view is that earlier the 50% level could have been tripped over naturally after a session of heavy work follwed by a recovery period. Does that make me a doper? If it's natural you have a TUE, as I suspect most people at a decent level would know.


----------



## resal (14 Sep 2013)

oldroadman said:


> The way organisations get fixed is from the inside. Better inside biding your time, than shouting at closed doors. As anyone who thinks it through would realise.
> The position is what it is, almost any alternative to the current regime in Aigle would be better, and I would trust Cookson to change things in his own quiet way. I've met him and think he deserves the job to have a chance at cleaning things up. Wonder if there are new shredders at Aigle? They might have worn out the old ones!
> Some of the other matters metioned show some lack of factual basis. There are people who are naturally above 50%, whether cynics care to reaise that or not. As the years have gone by my own count has dropped to 47%, something considerably above average, my own doc (a sport specialist) says, and his view is that earlier the 50% level could have been tripped over naturally after a session of heavy work follwed by a recovery period. Does that make me a doper? If it's natural you have a TUE, as I suspect most people at a decent level would know.


Point 1. Sometimes things don't get fixed best from inside, they are unfixable. The FA had been running the show for 100 years were fat, lazy & incompetent. The premiership broke away and the commercial entertainment business which football is, has gone to another level.

Are you trying to tell us that the last 14 years has all been a cunning plan by Cookson to get his feet under the table ! Come off it. 2004 was the time to act. All the evidence was there, written nice and neatly. He did nothing. The guy is a cynical opportunist.

In the case of the UCI it is endemic corruption and an inability to get into the 20th century in terms of its attitude to women, that make it fit for recycling. A new organisation would get more done far faster than anyone sitting at the table and telling us he will get round to it sometime in the future. Just look at the statements from the pair of them. 

Point 2 Well I have never had a report from the NHS on my Haematocrit. I would love to know how you in you retirement, can track your heamatocrit and just who this NHS doctor is who can advise on the sports side of it. Of all the riders I have worked with, none were anywhere near 50%. I have had quite a lot to do with Sutton and from Sutton information about Hayles. I would not advise anyone I held in respect to have anything to do with Sutton.


----------



## BJH (14 Sep 2013)

resal said:


> Point 1. Sometimes things don't get fixed best from inside, they are unfixable. The FA had been running the show for 100 years were fat, lazy & incompetent. The premiership broke away and the commercial entertainment business which football is, has gone to another level.
> 
> Are you trying to tell us that the last 14 years has all been a cunning plan by Cookson to get his feet under the table ! Come off it. 2004 was the time to act. All the evidence was there, written nice and neatly. He did nothing. The guy is a cynical opportunist.
> 
> ...



The Premier League has taken football to another level? Not really Sky could claim to have done that with pay per view and huge amounts of cash, football did not need to set up the premier league to enable it, they did that because the clubs involved wanted to take a bigger share than the football league was giving them, it was only ever about money and that's why England are still crap.

Cookson would not have won an election against either of the last two crooks during that period, that doesn't make him an opportunist for challenging now.

The current UCI not doing enough for woman's cycling is not good reason to get rid of the body and start again, but it is certainly good reason to change the leadership to one which genuinely supports equality within the sport - Cookson deserves the chance to do it.

Sutton comments - well he was around as a rider during the doping era but I have never seen him linked so you will need to offer a bit more than that!

On the 50 per cent comments Tyler Hamilton suggested that there were riders who had naturally higher levels so it certainl not impossible whether you have never seen it or not. The point he made is that those with a naturally higher level we're actually the ones who lost out in the era of massive EPO cheating.


----------



## Buddfox (14 Sep 2013)

resal said:


> Point 2 Well I have never had a report from the NHS on my Haematocrit. I would love to know how you in you retirement, can track your heamatocrit and just who this NHS doctor is who can advise on the sports side of it.



Why would it need to be an NHS doctor?


----------



## resal (14 Sep 2013)

Buddfox said:


> Why would it need to be an NHS doctor?


Think !


----------



## resal (14 Sep 2013)

BJH said:


> The Premier League has taken football to another level? Not really .....


Read what I wrote.



BJH said:


> Cookson would not have won an election against either of the last two crooks during that period, that doesn't make him an opportunist for challenging now.


The guy was quoted as fully backing Pat at the end of Jan after the Lance/Oprah show. OK according to you he is not an opportunist. Have it your way.



BJH said:


> The current UCI not doing enough for woman's cycling is not good reason to get rid of the body and start again, but it is certainly good reason to change the leadership to one which genuinely supports equality within the sport - Cookson deserves the chance to do it.


Edit - Agree with you that this is not the reason to scrap the UCI. The reason to scrap the UCI is that it goes about its business in the same way it can't organise a fair election. A cheque turned up from Lance one day in the post for a substantial amount and nobody there knows what they did with it and reps like Cookson can't be bothered to ask "why ?" - He was on the oversight committee for team Sky. They have done naff all for women's cycling whilst he has been in charge. Before that they turned their noses up at a start for the women's Tour in the UK - twice. At the beginning of the year Cookson was saying now was not the time for a minimum wage for women and now he says things have changed. Absolutely nothing has changed apart from he is running for president. If that looks like the reformer you need to give another couple of decades to, he's your man.



BJH said:


> Sutton comments - well he was around as a rider during the doping era but I have never seen him linked so you will need to offer a bit more than that!


I don't need to. I know.



BJH said:


> On the 50 per cent comments Tyler Hamilton suggested that there were riders who had naturally higher levels so it certainl not impossible whether you have never seen it or not. The point he made is that those with a naturally higher level we're actually the ones who lost out in the era of massive EPO cheating.


 Tyler suggested quite a lot. If you would like to believe him, I leave you happy in your faith. Many make statements like him. Think !

As to whether Cookson will make president, I am sure he will. 

Will he be better than McQuaid, I am sure he will. 

Will he do a number of good things - Yes. 

Is he what the UCI need ? No, the UCI needs far more significant reform.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Sep 2013)

I am not sure Cookson will win at all. There have just been two new ammendments proposed for the next UCI Management Committee meeting by Barbados and Turkey to the effect that the incumbent President should always be allowed to stand, of course applying immediately (effectively in retrospect). This is clearly Pat making sure he gets on the ballot despite the imminent failure of his Malaysian / Thai-backed nomination. If he gets on the the ballot you better believe that enough money and promises will be rapidly exchanged to make this far from a sure thing...


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2013)

Buddfox said:


> Why would it need to be an NHS doctor?


Exactly - the only thing that matters is whether they abide by the haematocritic oath innit ?


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2013)

Cookson & McQuaid speak to the UEC:


----------



## BJH (15 Sep 2013)

resal said:


> Read what I wrote.
> 
> 
> The guy was quoted as fully backing Pat at the end of Jan after the Lance/Oprah show. OK according to you he is not an opportunist. Have it your way.
> ...



I assume you mean that your point was about the commercial entertainment business - I stand by comment that tv money made this happen and not the switch to it being the premier league. So it didn't need a new organisation.

I do get your point about Cookson being on the committee when the cash came in from Lance and during the years when woman's cycling has not been supported well enough. But how do you start again from scratch with a new organisation? If you follow that logic the you would also need to scrap every national federation because they put these representatives there in the first place. I just don't think that's possible, but I do believe the UCI can be changed for the better.

On the opportunist question, I can also see that sometimes you also need to be pragmatic. The political cess pool within the UCI would certainly have seen some backlash for Cookson and BC if he had chosen t go completely out on a limb, he may also have had to take the view of leadership of BC - difficult to know if we weren't there. All that said, I don't believe he will be perfect, but he will be far better than the guy in charge now.

Sutton ??? I saw him act like a git driving across red lights on his bike once so I know he's not perfect. But no reason to believe anything else of him, would others not have hinted who did leave because they couldn't answer the previous user question? But if you know more about him you have the rest of us a a disadvantage.

Not sure where your going on the Tyler point - as far as I am aware what he says about higher and lower levels in athletes is correct, so not really a case of whether I believe Him as that's the only reason I referred to him.

I agree on your final point that he UCI needs more significant reform. Your original point around scrapping it I don't get at all. It could if anything set the sport back.


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2013)

Massive problems in the women's Giro del Toscanna for the UCI to address: http://www.podiumcafe.com/2013/9/15/4733330/riders-refuse-to-race-giro-toscana-2013
The only race granted HC status is plagued by safety issues & the main teams drop out on the last day.


----------



## johnr (18 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I am not sure Cookson will win at all. There have just been two new ammendments proposed for the next UCI Management Committee meeting by Barbados and Turkey to the effect that the incumbent President should always be allowed to stand, of course applying immediately (effectively in retrospect). This is clearly Pat making sure he gets on the ballot despite the imminent failure of his Malaysian / Thai-backed nomination. If he gets on the the ballot you better believe that enough money and promises will be rapidly exchanged to make this far from a sure thing...


 
This month's Cycling+ says Ladbrokes are quoting Cookson at 12:1 on.


----------



## johnr (19 Sep 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/sep/17/head-british-cycling-brian-cookson
http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2013/sep/17/pat-mcquaid-uci-president-election
articles on the UCI two


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Sep 2013)

The US federation has announced it will back Cookson, so that's Europe, the US, Australia, Canada... this will depend on how many African, Latin American and Asian nations believe McQuaid's promises to them.


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The US federation has announced it will back Cookson, so that's Europe, the US, Australia, Canada... this will depend on how many African, Latin American and Asian nations believe McQuaid's promises to them.


17 votes to Cookson then - 22 the presidential target.

I cannot find a breakdown of who the other delegates are. These numbers may already be enough to scupper McQuaid though - he needs a 66% majority vote for the proposals to pass that facilitate his nomination - it just depends on whether some of the Cookson voting federations see it beneficial to see a debate take place within the meeting. 

Article 36 of the UCI constitution
1. Members shall exercise their voting rights through the agency of voting delegates appointed
among each continental confederation.Each delegate must be a member of a federation of the
continental confederation concerned.
2. The total number of voting delegates shall be 42 distributed among continental confederations
as follows:
Africa: 7 delegates
America: 9 delegates
Asia: 9 delegates
Europe: 14 delegates
Oceania: 3 delegates
3. Each voting delegate shall have one vote.


----------



## thom (23 Sep 2013)

So we're getting close to the vote now. Here's a sample of the UCI's ways of the past....



And to go with it, here's Jonathan Vaughter's thoughts on the vote. He is not in two minds about this one !


----------



## cyberknight (23 Sep 2013)

I have left it a bit late to wade into this one but called @Pat "5mph" big is not very nice, at least thats the 1st thing that came to mind every time i saw the thread title


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Sep 2013)

cyberknight said:


> I have left it a bit late to wade into this one but called @Pat "5mph" big is not very nice, at least thats the 1st thing that came to mind every time i saw the thread title


It came to mind to me too 
Not reading any of it .... the cheek!


----------



## cyberknight (23 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It came to mind to me too
> Not reading any of it .... the cheek!


Which one ?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Sep 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Which one ?


All of them! 
Did I misspell "cheek" as in "impertinent" lol?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> All of them!
> Did I misspell "cheek" as in "impertinent" lol?


Pat, you'd make a far better job of it than Pat Muckwade.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pat, you'd make a far better job of it than Pat Muckwade.


Can't "like" this as I haven't got a clue who he is


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Can't "like" this as I haven't got a clue who he is


Oh, you really haven't read any of this thead, have you! Pat McQuaid, president of cycling's misruling body, the UCI, is standing for re-election with Brian Cookson standing against him.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, you really haven't read any of this thead, have you! Pat McQuaid, president of cycling's misruling body, the UCI, is standing for re-election with Brian Cookson standing against him.


Of course I haven't read the thread, apart from saying to myself at seeing the title "they better not be talking about me, them in the racing forum"


----------



## johnr (24 Sep 2013)

Is there going to be a ticker feed or blow by blow commentary on the 27th?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Sep 2013)

Excellent 'opinion' piece by Vaughters - basically telling all on his interactions with McQuaid (and Verbruggen, who he argues was really running the whole show behind the scenes - listen to the phone message left by Verbruggen for Vaughters, which makes him sound like The Godfather). Choice quote:

"Is Pat a horrible person? No, I don’t think so. Is he corrupt? I don’t know. What I can conclude from my five years of interacting with him is that he is not an effective leader: He chooses his own opinion over expertise. He chooses special interests over the best way forward. He makes public remarks without thought of the impact or meaning. He does not delegate effectively and leaves his staff little room to grow and lead. While he is charismatic, he is not an effective communicator. He consistently takes the advice of Hein Verbruggen and UCI attorney Phillipe Verbiest over his own good conscience. These are all unacceptable for the president of the UCI."

On the other hand, on Cookson:

"Brian does his work, organizes and motivates the people he thinks will be best to accomplish the task, and then lets them get on with it. He objectively uses the best resources he has to solve a problem in the best way possible, whether he personally benefits from the solution or not. He is neither self-involved nor terribly interested in the glad handing and small talk of politics. However, through subtle encouragement, he manages people. He leads the collective of talented people under him to find the best way forward."


----------



## thom (24 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Excellent 'opinion' piece by Vaughters - basically telling all on his interactions with McQuaid (and Verbruggen, who he argues was really running the whole show behind the scenes - listen to the phone message left by Verbruggen for Vaughters, which makes him sound like The Godfather). Choice quote:


TMN territory I think ;-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2013)

Daniel Baal, on the UCI management committee, has come out in favour of Cookson - http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Baal-il-faut-un-homme-neuf/404265 saying it needs a new man to restore credibility and BC has consensual style.


----------



## thom (26 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Daniel Baal, on the UCI management committee, has come out in favour of Cookson - http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Baal-il-faut-un-homme-neuf/404265 saying it needs a new man to restore credibility and BC has consensual style.


Vaughters tweeted something a day or so ago in Spanish along the lines of "the South Americans are holding the cleaver - they know where they should chop" but since i don't speak spanish and i translated it myself, there may be errors in that...


----------



## Crackle (26 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Daniel Baal, on the UCI management committee, has come out in favour of Cookson - http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Baal-il-faut-un-homme-neuf/404265 saying it needs a new man to restore credibility and BC has consensual style.


I haven't read but my immediate thought was, is he leaving the sinking ship: I'll have to read it now to see.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2013)

Crackle said:


> I haven't read but my immediate thought was, is he leaving the sinking ship: I'll have to read it now to see.


Yes, he's definitely breaking ranks. What worries me is that if PmcQ wins, there will be a continued period of acrimony - committee ructions, potential Makarov legal challenge, etc - and cycling will continue publicly dragging itself through the mire.


----------



## thom (26 Sep 2013)

Do we know if McQuaid has a valid nomination yet, whether there will be legal wranglings prior to the point of a vote ?

Edit:

Before the election the delegates will vote on a proposed retrospective change to the nomination process which will enable presidential candidacy nominations to come from any two federations rather than the prospective candidates "home" federation – a term which has become increasingly contentious. Pat McQuaid has sought nominations from Ireland and Switzerland – both of which fell through – and only this rule change will permit him to stand. The proposal has been put forward by the Moroccan and Thai federations, reflecting McQuaid's support in Asia and Africa.

As a result McQuaid's presidency could fall before the election itself although Brian Cookson has said that in that event, to avoid what both he and McQuaid term "a coronation", delegates will still be asked to approve him as president.


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2013)

I was wondering about this aspect myself recently but forgot to ask the cognoscenti on here!
Can anybody explain why the Asian and African federations support Phat? Is it that they don't trust Cookson to support global cycling, financial reasons above suspicion (or suspicious), misplaced loyalty? It seems perverse given that most people even inside cycling agree that PatM is past his sell-by date.


----------



## resal (26 Sep 2013)

We need oldroadman to give us the latest on what is going on, but he is probably quite busy this week.


----------



## BJH (26 Sep 2013)

That point in whether he is actually nominated or not does seem to have gone very quiet considering we are on the day before the vote.

In terms of counting votes said to be in hand I would never bank on that until the vote is actually cast. 

In the Olympics, it certainly seems like its very easy to buy votes from Africa, South America and the Caribean countries. Maybe promises to hold events in their countries is a good influencers and it's also easy to imagine that votes would be cheaper to buy in manioc these countries. Personally, I believe that when the chief pig allows a few ofthe little piggies to get their snouts in the trough too, the little ones will prefer that big piggy to anew one who might just stop them in future.

I prefer to see the vote before I believe this is over because anything is possible in an organisation like the UCI.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Come on Brian - you can do it !

Edit : this cyclingnews story seems to be the most thorough explanation of today's process.
It seems that first the full congress get to vote by simple majority as to whether McQuaid's interpretation of being nominated by a federation where he is an honorary member, is to be accepted or not. (If so, expect legal challenges further down the line via Makarov & CAS if Cookson doesn't win).
Then the 42 delegates vote as to the constitutional amendments that would allow McQuaid's nomination, requiring 2/3 majority to pass, needing 28 votes in favour though the 14 European delegates have pledged to vote against this.
After all that, there might be an election...


Cylingnews live tweeting the process : https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed
Congress is debating and voting on the validity of McQuaid's nomination right now


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2013)

I'm holding my breath.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

The constitutional amendments will not apply - perhaps a moot point in that McQuaid was unlikely to have received a 2/3 majority from the 42 delegates.
I think what has just happened is that the full congress has voted against allowing the 42 delegates to vote on amending the constitution which would have allowed McQuaid's candidacy via nomination by 2 federations where he is not a member.

So I think McQuaid can still be in the race if congress votes to allow his nomination from federations where he was not resident but is a member, perhaps on an honorary basis.

That said, the nomination process has started and Cookson is making his pitch and there will only be a congressional vote on the validity of McQuaid's nomination after the pitches...


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Wowsers - the Swiss nomination is being argued as still standing because it was withdrawn after the deadline for nominations passed....


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Wowsers - the Swiss nomination is being argued as still standing because it was withdrawn after the deadline for nominations passed....


Well they already said that under Swiss law belonging to multiple federations is possible. It looks like Phat may get his foot in the door, which is not entirely unexpected, I just rather hoped he wouldn't.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2013)

@thom - I curse you for posting up that link! I'm not going to get anything done now.

And I'm now confused. What does this mean:



> Despite all experts speeches, candidates being asked to vote if McQuaid is a valid candidate. Vote not on agenda. #*ucicongress*


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Crackle said:


> Well they already said that under Swiss law belonging to multiple federations is possible. It looks like Phat may get his foot in the door, which is not entirely unexpected, I just rather hoped he wouldn't.


The UCI appointed lawyer said that...
The swiss nomination, cancelled because it was invalid, may stand because they withdrew it too late...

Currently there are 9 federations getting up and saying stuff like 
Uganda : we should just get on with it and have a vote
Algeria : I want to be watching the U23 road race, not sitting here doing this (at which point an Algerian rider crashes into a bollard or something)
Australia : if Pat is nominated by an asian & african federation but is european himself, how do you allocate seats on the UCI management committee ?

Who knows if procedure is being followed properly....!?
If the delegates vote 21 vs 21, then apparently there is no agreed mechanism for resolution. If it isn't sorted by the weekend, will the Honorary President have to present the medals for the road race ?


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @thom - I curse you for posting up that link! I'm not going to get anything done now.
> 
> And I'm now confused. What does this mean:


I think it means that the congress of over a hundred federations have been asked to debate and then vote on whether McQuaid has a valid nomination and that this vote was not originally on the agenda.
They're being asked to consider all manner of issues in one basket.

If they then admit his nomination, the 42 delegates will vote as to who becomes president. 
If McQuaid wins, then there seem to be all manner of legal issues that can be challenged, like whether a non-agenda vote is acceptable.

The UCI seems to be making the rules up as they go along. Again.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Cookson gets up and says screw this, lets go to a vote!
Everyone applauds.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Berlusconi wins again !?!


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2013)

Either Cookson is confident or he knows that Phat will weedle in anyhow. Or, or..........too many or's.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Votes being counted


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

24-18 - rumours Cookson has it


YESSS!


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> 24-18 - rumours Cookson has it


Nail biting

Where are you getting this so fast?


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Crackle said:


> Nail biting
> 
> Where are you getting this so fast?


twitter ;-)


----------



## laurence (27 Sep 2013)

bye bye Phat... not nice knowing you

i really hope he doesn't mount a legal challenge, but i wouldn't put anything past the cheating git.


----------



## bof (27 Sep 2013)

UCI's own feed confirmed

Since it went to a head-to-head vote Phat will find it hard to mount a challenge. 

Bet the shredders in UCI Towers overheating


----------



## Buddfox (27 Sep 2013)

Yes...! 24 votes for Cookson - no need for legal challenges. A new era begins? Let's hope so!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Sep 2013)

To think, this all started with a Cycling Ireland EGM that everybody said wouldn't hold.

Thank you my beloved Ireland, it's been emotional


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2013)




----------



## Buddfox (27 Sep 2013)

laurence said:


> bye bye Phat... not nice knowing you
> 
> i really hope he doesn't mount a legal challenge, but i wouldn't put anything past the cheating git.



What is there to challenge? I suppose he could try and find something but all the debate was whether he would be allowed to stand. Since he lost anyway, seems to me that this should now be done and dusted. I saw nothing in Cookson's campaign which was illegal and Fat Pat campaigned as if he would be nominated.


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2013)

It's hard to believe. I don't think I'll stop holding my breath for a little bit yet though.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Buddfox said:


> What is there to challenge? I suppose he could try and find something but all the debate was whether he would be allowed to stand. Since he lost anyway, seems to me that this should now be done and dusted. I saw nothing in Cookson's campaign which was illegal and Fat Pat campaigned as if he would be nominated.


Procedurally there can be nothing he challenges on - he was always just trying to get his name on the ballot, which Cookson accepted in the end.

There was an allegation that one of Cookson's lobbyists offered the Greeks financial assistance if they voted for Cookson though. The ethics committee declined looking into this as there was not enough time. I wonder what the true story was there.


----------



## laurence (27 Sep 2013)

Buddfox said:


> What is there to challenge? I suppose he could try and find something but all the debate was whether he would be allowed to stand. Since he lost anyway, seems to me that this should now be done and dusted. I saw nothing in Cookson's campaign which was illegal and Fat Pat campaigned as if he would be nominated.



he is a slimy character, never give him the benefit of the doubt. it should be done and dusted, but until phat steps away and hands over the keys to the office, i'm not trusting him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Procedurally there can be nothing he challenges on - he was always just trying to get his name on the ballot, which Cookson accepted in the end.
> 
> There was an allegation that one of Cookson's lobbyists offered the Greeks financial assistance if they voted for Cookson though. The ethics committee declined looking into this as there was not enough time. I wonder what the true story was there.


There was also a St Lucia allegation but it had all the hallmarks of a smear campaign.


----------



## DCLane (27 Sep 2013)

Looks like Brian's won: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24300072


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2013)

Here's a thought for the future - when *these *guys arrive they'll have a new president.


----------



## PpPete (27 Sep 2013)

DCLane said:


> Looks like Brian's won: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24300072





Just so long as he sticks by this (quote from BBC this morning - before result announced)


> Asked what his first action as the new president would be, Cookson said: "Getting on the phone straight away to the World Anti-Doping Agency to get under way a process that can eliminate those problems from the past, learn those lessons and make sure that we don't repeat those mistakes again."
> 
> And should such a process raise fresh questions about individuals' behaviour, Cookson said there would be no immunity from prosecution.
> 
> "If someone's done wrong, nobody's immune from due process," he said. "Absolutely not. If people have done dishonest things, that will be put in the hands of the appropriate authorities."


----------



## Hont (27 Sep 2013)

Here's hoping that he is able to deliver some meaningful change and does not get dragged down by politics.


----------



## Hont (27 Sep 2013)

Quoted in the Telegraph: “My first priorities as president will be to make anti-doping procedures in cycling fully independent, sit together with key stakeholders in the sport and work with Wada to ensure a swift investigation into cycling’s doping culture."


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Sep 2013)

Good. Let's hope things work out. I'm certainly not ready to believe 'things can only get better'... but things certainly couldn't have got much worse. The second thing he should do is turf out Hein Verbruggen and make sure his malign influence is gone from the UCI.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2013)

Hurrah! Just got in to hear the good news
P.S. I've sent the paramedics round to @Crackle to administer life support.


----------



## rich p (27 Sep 2013)

True, FM, I think HV was a more malign influence than Phat.


----------



## Buddfox (27 Sep 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Good. Let's hope things work out. I'm certainly not ready to believe 'things can only get better'... but things certainly couldn't have got much worse. The second thing he should do is turf out Hein Verbruggen and make sure his malign influence is gone from the UCI.



Hear, hear!

I wasn't as close to cycling in the nineties as I am now, but reading some of Walsh's work at the moment just serves as a reminder of how badly Verbruggen and McQuaid handled matters doping. Complete clean out required - plus more funding on anti-doping as well.


----------



## neilb1906 (27 Sep 2013)

A new better future?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/24300072

[Mod note: Merged from separate thread]


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Travis Tygart speaks:

"USADA welcomes cycling’s vote for a new and clean future. The outcome of the UCI election sends a powerful message that sport leaders who fail to fully protect the rights of clean athletes and the integrity of their sport will be held accountable. The UCI tried to obstruct our investigation into doping in cycling at every turn, and then after the release of our reasoned decision the previous leadership failed to take necessary and decisive action to fully clean up the sport. The election of a new UCI President who is committed to transparency and a new direction, is a monumental moment for the sport and demonstrates that when clean athletes stand up for their rights they will be heard. 


We are confident that as President, Mr. Cookson will take the decisive action needed, so that cycling can truly unshackle itself from the past and pursue a clean culture for future generations of cyclists."


----------



## J1780 (27 Sep 2013)

Pat should have known when his game was up and done the decent thing. I hope Cookson will do the sport of cycling the service it deserves.

[Mod note: Merged from separate thread]


----------



## Buddfox (27 Sep 2013)

Well it's on him now to deliver. He's been quite clear about what he intends to do on Day 1, and he recognises how important it is to the key stakeholders in cycling, the fans, the sponsors etc. But in this way I think he has the right characteristics to be successful, which is to find the right people to deliver it, give them the necessary authorisation to make it happen, and then we will see the results. With that underway, he can turn his attention to building up the profile of women's cycling and cycling in emerging markets, which represents a very exciting opportunity. I'm very excited to see what he can get done.

EDIT: Joe Friel tweeting 'Finally' in reaction - is there anyone involved in cycling day to day that isn't pleased?!


----------



## Noodley (27 Sep 2013)

This should be quite interesting: Fat Pat will not go quietly, and then there will be the "truth" about what happened under Hein Verdruggen and Fat Pat, and ass covering aplenty.


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> This should be quite interesting: Fat Pat will not go quietly, and then there will be the "truth" about what happened under Hein Verdruggen and Fat Pat, and ass covering aplenty.



I'm half expecting some sort of legal challenge from Pat and his cronies (with Hein pulling the strings), basically anything they can do to stop the truth coming out about them.


----------



## johnr (27 Sep 2013)

1. Yippee!
2. Thanks for the blow by blow account. I was away from a computer but great to catch up with the 'as it happened' account.
3. If I was Cookson, my first act would have been to send independent security guards to UCI headquarters to impound all paperwork.
4. It was a bit disconcerting to read Sky's headline 'Lance Leads Cookson Cheers'
5. Does HV have any constituted authority, or can he just be thrown out on his bum?
6. Yippee! (again)


----------



## Chris Norton (27 Sep 2013)

Day 1
BC moves into office, picks up phone, rings Lance Armstrong. "so Lance, how, where and who" and we'll reduce the ban to something around the 4 year mark"

I'm afraid it's gotta be done and until it is, we'll always have the shadow of doping over the sport.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)

Chris Norton said:


> Day 1
> BC moves into office, picks up phone, rings Lance Armstrong. "so Lance, how, where and who" and we'll reduce the ban to something around the 4 year mark"
> 
> I'm afraid it's gotta be done and until it is, we'll always have the shadow of doping over the sport.


Except it isn't for the UCI to make that kind of call - the bans were imposed by USADA/WADA


----------



## BJH (27 Sep 2013)

Well it's finally happened, great news but now the hardworking begins for him to deliver on his promises.

Favourite quote of the day in response to the news - Hallelujah tweeted by Lance Armstrong.

And to think I never knew he had a sense of humour and Texans didnt do irony !!!!!!!


----------



## BJH (27 Sep 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I'm half expecting some sort of legal challenge from Pat and his cronies (with Hein pulling the strings), basically anything they can do to stop the truth coming out about them.



He has said he wouldn't do that, but as I keep saying those with snouts in the trough tend not to want to stop. Hopefully he walks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2013)

BJH said:


> He has said he wouldn't do that, but as I keep saying those with snouts in the trough tend not to want to stop. Hopefully he walks.


That might depend on what revelations Heinous and Patsy fear once their ability to intimidate stops silencing tongues.


----------



## BJH (27 Sep 2013)

Very true.

It was also fun to see that it was one of the cycling hotbed countries from the Caribean who's rep tried to come to his aid today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2013)

BJH said:


> Very true.
> 
> It was also fun to see that it was one of the cycling hotbed countries from the Caribean who's rep tried to come to his aid today.


I think St Lucia's delegate, Mangal, might find himself in another role pretty soon. Simply too McQuaidish to be credible. Mind, I don't know the ins and outs of the Greek rumble.


----------



## thom (27 Sep 2013)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2013)

''...but I'm under no illusion that the real work starts now''

I hope that wasn't just nerves...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (2 Oct 2013)

That was a great performance by Cookson..... Has he been tested


----------

